# Setting Up Ruger Mark IVs For Steel Challenge RFPI



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been shooting Steel Challenge for over 30 years with my Ruger Mark III and a C-More Railway red dot sight with 12 MOA dot. I have the same setup on my Mark IVs, one being a Volquarten upgraded model called the Black Mamba.

I just decided to try Rim Fire Pistol Iron to broaden out my shooting abilities.

I took off my Railways and added fiber optic sights. The OEM from Volquartsen and another from Dawson Precision for the Mark IV 22/45 Lite with 5.5 inch Target barrel that I got from the Volquartsen Bargain Bin where I also bought a 10 inch barrel.

I've been practicing for the past two weeks with these setups and I'm very pleased. I actually enjoy shooting the fiber optic sights and am doing surprisingly better. I focus on the front sight and can call my hits faster that with the dot. Most people find the dots faster. I have two weeks before my first match this way and am hoping to beat my fastest time with optics. I have two matches in the next three weeks so that I can see if I enjoy it more or want to go back to Rim Fire Pistol Open.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good luck with the matches!
Nice looking Ruger's too!


----------

